
At least 10 StackOverflow moderators resign over a mod fired for CoC discussion - hkai
https://judaism.meta.stackexchange.com/questions/5193/stack-overflow-inc-sinat-chinam-and-the-goat-for-azazel
======
hkai
The list of resigned mods is here:
[https://judaism.meta.stackexchange.com/a/5196](https://judaism.meta.stackexchange.com/a/5196)

